# Too funny



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Caught her hitching a ride !


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

That's great!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

So funny! Haha


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Probably a San Francisco "Trolley-Car" Breed.
( You had better _watch _THAT ONE _closely....._might NOT be a Hen *! *)

-ReTIRED-


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Now that's one smart girl!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Jul 12, 2013)

Haha! That is too funny!


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute. I would so love to have a couple goats.


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

It's all good until the Goat faints!  lol very

Entertaining!!!


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> Probably a San Francisco "Trolley-Car" Breed.
> ( You had better watch THAT ONE closely.....might NOT be a Hen ! )
> 
> -ReTIRED-


Haha too funny


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

______


----------

